# Harrington/Newell



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

Have that setup for trade, thought there might be some people in here looking.


----------



## STEVEBAIT2 (Aug 15, 2006)

What you asking for it ? Or trade for what ?


----------



## texasarrowhead (Jun 13, 2004)

Is it a 555,542?I been looking don't have trade but got cash in hand!


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

542 cut down from the butt end.
$450 cash
Thanks


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

Steve,
20 ga. O/U or semi auto
Thanks


----------



## Surf Rodder (Jun 28, 2013)

*Harrington kudos*

I've had a 10' Harrington extra heavy rod for over 30 years. Can no longer read the model # but I consider it a treasure. Strength and durability make it quite a catch (literally & figuratively).


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

425.00


----------



## 3up3down (Jul 12, 2005)

$400.00


----------

